# How do I waterproof electrical splices?



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I have an underwater 110V electrical wire that needs to be spliced. How can I make the splice waterproof? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Heat shrink tubing and make sure both sides of the wiring are extra clean before shrinking.

PS. Memo to self: Don't swim in Shads pool during the mudbug festival.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"duck" tape.


seriously ... i think they make plastic waterproof connectors that are silicone filled, shad. 

i'm not sure i'd trust shrink tubing for a connection that's actually underwater.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Sep 13, 2006)

I second liquid electrical tape and heat shrink or make a splice kit. Do you know how to make your own trolling teasers out of hotel shampoo bottles? The same set up with the wires in the middle of the mix and let set, boom, waterproof connection.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Is it for your pool light?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

LOL @ Rick! 

Yes, it's for the pool light. When the tree guys got the electric lines wrapped around the wheel, it pulled out most of the wiring for the pool light, leaving only about 4' of wire, which gets it out of the pool and up into the conduit, but not above the level of the water in the pool. Because of this, the splice will be in a wet area if I splice it. The only other option is a new light with a longer cord, but that will be $250 at minimum, and most are closer to $400+.


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

liquid electrical tape.........................and pray you GFI works!!

Jeff


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

this is what i was talking about:

Connectors provide waterproof environment for splices., King Innovation


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Shadman, If You Wont To You Can Call Me At 713-692-9504.
I`m A Electrical Salesman Here In Houston And Can Make This Job A Little Easy For You..

Robert
(aka Big Rob)


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Spend the $250 - 400. You will probably save time, money and heart-ache in the long run...


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Big Rob will hook you up Shaddy, give him a ring! He knows his stuff and has it there.

RG


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> this is what i was talking about:
> 
> Connectors provide waterproof environment for splices., King Innovation


I've found those at either Home Depot or Lowes, I keep a few on the boat for get home repairs. They are filled with dielectric grease, good setup.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Liquid electrical tape didn't work for me, nor did the silicone filled butt connectors. The only thing that worked was the heat shrink. Just remember to start heating it from the middle or the ends seal and the air in the middle has no place to go.


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Splice won't be up to code if it is in the conduit.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I wanna be there to see the first person in the pool after this one. LOL!!


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, but think of the new 'perm' his guests will have afterwards!!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I would not do this in a pool. Never. 

But, for the bilge, its good butt connectors, crimp it right, cover in 5200, then heat shrink. The 5200 will melt out of the end a bit, but be carefull cause it will catch fire. Lasts for years in the bilge in a saltwater, oil, and fuel mix.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Replace it to be on the safe side.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

BritishSlave said:


> Splice won't be up to code if it is in the conduit.


A splice would not be permissable by code "period". For the sake of argument, let's say that a splice is made. The first point of failure is going to be the splice. Let's say that the splice appears to be good... a good connection is made and the silicone (or whatever) compound is used according to the manufacture's spec's. What if the ground wire's connection starts to take in moisture? If the ground comes loose, how will the ground fault circuit interrupter "trip" without a ground?

I suggest that the problem be fixed correctly.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I have decided to just replace the light. I wasn't sure if there was a "definite" way of doing this that would be 100% safe or not. I am not the type to take chances with my family's safety, so it looks like a new pool light with 100' cord is in order.  

Thanks for all the suggestions! :brew:


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I have decided to just replace the light. I wasn't sure if there was a "definite" way of doing this that would be 100% safe or not. I am not the type to take chances with my family's safety, so it looks like a new pool light with 100' cord is in order.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions! :brew:


Good decision Shadman.....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> I have decided to just replace the light.


that's what i'd do if it were my pool. you certainly don't need to risk having any fried friends or family.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

ShadMan, whom ever you get to do this will know that article 680.23(4) of the National Electric Code (NEC) states that the end of the cord, and the connections to the luminaire (fixture) shall be covered with, or encapsulated in, a suitable potting compound to prevent the entry of water into the fixture through the cord, or its conductors. 

I'm glad you're going to do it right..


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

http://products3.3m.com/catalog/us/en001/utilities_telecom/electrical_contractors/node_GSRDT6GXPPbe/root_GST1T4S9TCgv/vroot_GSBCDFDZ1Zge/gvel_5H4WF7FRRDgl/theme_us_electricalcontractors_3_0/command_AbcPageHandler/output_html


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I know I'm late to this thread, but we always used these type splice kits for underground phone line repairs. Once the splice is made, a plastic mold is taped to the wire and then a resin is mixed and filled into the mold. Done right, this splice is completely waterproof. I'd even swim in your pool to be the guinea pig. :smile:

http://www.platt.com/ExternalLink.aspx?link=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nsipolaris.com%2Fpdf%2Fsplicekits.pdf


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I just bought a new pool light on eBay for $142.50. It is a local person selling it, so I may be able to pick it up today or tomorrow, depending on his schedule. Problem solved.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Problem is getting the wire back in the conduit, good luck. Use lots of soap.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It's going to be using new conduit because the tree guys wrecked my conduit. Hopefully it'll go in pretty easy. I have left the conduit in 15' - 20' sections until I get the wiring run through it.


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

*proper tape and paint*

tape it up using Scotch #33 elect tape. stretch tape to 75% of width when taping. then coat with Scotchkote. tape can be bought at home depot etc. Scotchkote may have to get from elect supply although I have seen it years back at HD. 1 can lasts a lifetime. good stuff for submersible joints. it never fails if done properly.

Byron


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> I have decided to just replace the light. I wasn't sure if there was a "definite" way of doing this that would be 100% safe or not. I am not the type to take chances with my family's safety, so it looks like a new pool light with 100' cord is in order.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions! :brew:


I just saw this thread and your decision took the words right out of my mouth. I could just see an accident happen down the road with either your family and kids or the neighbors kids and when Mr. Landshark finds out you repaired it yourself it would be time to grab the ankles.


----------

